# Guitar Rig 2 einrichten



## stain (28. April 2007)

Hi,

also ich will mal gerne Guitar Rig 2 ausprobieren, kann aber irgendwie gar ncihts damit machen!
Wie muss ich meine Gitarre anschließen? Ich habe davon wirklich keine Ahnung...

Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen?


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Standalone oder als VST?


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Wie gesagt kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus.
Daher weiß ich jetzt leider nicht genau was du damit meinst?!


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Willst du Guitar Rig alleine (also ohne eine Hostsoftware verwenden) oder in ein Sequenzerprogram ala Cubase laden (dort kannst du deine Spuren aufnehmen, bearbeiten mischen etc etc...)

Wie schaut dein Setup aus?


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Ich will es alleine benutzen.



bokay hat gesagt.:


> Wie schaut dein Setup aus?



Also ich wollte es erstmal mit der Demo versuchen, falls du das meinst...


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Ob man die Demo auch standalone verwenden kann weiß ich leider nicht (habe es bisher nur als VST verwendet) 
Ich deke aber dass man in den Setup-Einstellungen einen Eingang und Ausgang (audio) port belegen kann. Das Programm an sich erklärt sich ja fast von selbst ...

Wenn das nicht geht verwende einen Sequencer (Vst Unterstützung muss gegeben sein)
Wenn du keinen hast dann lade dir KRISTAL oder ähnliches herunter damit sollte es funktionieren. 
(Dort würdest du dann GR als Effekt in einen Kanal laden und den entsprechenden Eingangsport zuweisen...)


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Also beim Setup steht soetwas aber ich weiß nciht was es bedeutet:

Interface:
-DirectSound
-ASIO
-MultiMedia

Output:
-DS C-Media Wave Device

Input:
-DS C-Media Wave Device
-no device

Das sind die Sachen die man auswählen kann...


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Dann lade dir ASIO4All runter um eine bessere Latenz zu bekommen. 

Bei "Interface" auf Asio

Bei Input und Output wählst du den von dir installierten und eingerichteten ASIO4All Treiber aus und schon sollte es gehen.

Wenn du nicht mehr warten kannst wähle Direct Sound (bei "Interface") und deinen (derzeit Einzigen) Treiber aus...

Edit: Ev. musst du im Windows Mixer vorher den Kanal einstellen damit du aufnehmen kannst (bzw. ein Signal "durchkommt")


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Ich habe bei interface jetzt ASIO eingestellt.
Dann erscheint bei Output auch der Treiber.
Jedoch kann man keinen Input Treiber anwählen!

EDIT:
Wo muss ich die Gitarre denn in die Soundkarte stecken?
In-Put, oder?


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. April 2007)

Idealerweise an den Line In. Mikrofoneingang geht zur not auch, klingt aber noch um einiges bescheidener


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

OK, also ich glaube, dass einfach nur nichts an meinem PC ankommt.
Oder es kommt was an, aber nur ein ganz schrilles quitschen.
Ich habe gerade mal AmpliTube ausprobiert. Dabei geschiet das Selbe...

Ich habe das folgendermaßen angeschlossen:

Gitarre - mit Kabel zum Line-In (hatte mich vorhin mit In-Put vertan^^)
Dann sollte ja eigentlich ein Signal beim Programm ankommen.

Im Windows Mixer steht alles auf "Ton an".
Auch die Lautstärke ist niergends auf 0%.


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Da das Gitarren Signal eine höhere Impendanz wie ein normales Line Signal hat solltest du einen Gitarren-Verstärker mit Line Output nehmen...


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Habe ich auch schon versucht, klappt aber ebenfalls nicht.

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Line-In Stecker an der Soundkarte kaputt ist.
Ich habe nämlich letztens mal die Soundkarte gewechselt...
Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit der alten!


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Vergiss nicht vorher die Windows sound Einstellungen zu checken damit das ganze rumgeschraube nicht umsonst ist...


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis, aber das ist noch nicht mal nötig, denn ich habe im Moment noch beide im Computer. Muss nur eben Treiber wieder installieren...


----------



## bokay (28. April 2007)

Gut hab gerade bei NI nachgekuckt, es sollte Alles funktionieren! Also an Demo-Einschränkungen dürfte es nicht liegen...


----------



## stain (28. April 2007)

Ok, danke!
Irgendwie kann ich meine alte Soundkarte nicht mehr aktivieren. Sie wird im Hardware manager nicht mehr angezeigt.

EDIT:
Irgendwie bekomme ich die alte Soundkarte nicht mehr installiert?!


----------



## stain (29. April 2007)

Also der Line-In ist nicht kaputt.
Wie muss ich denn zum Beispiel die Gitarre bei Guitar FX anschließen?
Ich hatte es schonmal am Klappen.
Da habe ich es so gemacht:
Gitarre - Line-In - GuitarFX - Line-Out - Verstärker (In-Put)

Jetzt klappt es aber auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## eeemoh (27. Juni 2007)

Hast du denn auch das Line in ausgewählt? Ist dein Kabel in Ordnung? Besorg dir ne DI-Box und schliess die an den Rechnr (Line in) oder, wenn du zuviel Geld hast, dann kauf dir nen USB Gitarreneingang (z.B. von M-Audio). Ich persönlich benutze einen Fasttrack von M-Audio, um meine Klampfe an den Rechner zu schliessen, damit kann ich unter anderem auch Guitarrig ansteuern. Klampfe direkt an den Rechner anschliessen ist nicht emfehlenswert. Zum Einen ist der Sound nicht das, was man vielleicht gerne hätte und zum Anderen haben mein Bro und ich schonmal an seinem Rechner die Soundkarte geschrotet, weil wir seinen Bass einfach über das LineIn gejagt haben ^^

Also: meine Emfehlung

Gitarre-->DI-Box(oder z.B. Vorverstärker á la POD)-->Line IN

Optional kann man auch noch ein Mischpult zwischen DI und Rechner klemmen, bringt dir aber nur insofern was, dass du auch noch andere Signale mitnehmen kannst und leicht die Lautstärke regeln.


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Juni 2007)

Da kann man sich aber auch gleich den PodXT kaufen und direkt über USB in den Rechner reingehen. Damit ist die Qualität um einiges höher als wenns über den LineIn geht.
Man spart das Geld für Guitarrig, der Klang ist besser, und die Anforderungen an die PC Hardware sind nicht so hoch.

Wird bei Guitarrig nicht auch direkt ein externes USB Audiointerface mitgeliefert welches auch ein Expressionpedal besitzt?


----------



## bokay (28. Juni 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wird bei Guitarrig nicht auch direkt ein externes USB Audiointerface mitgeliefert welches auch ein Expressionpedal besitzt?



ja aber er hat nur die Demo-Version...


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2007)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> ja aber er hat nur die Demo-Version...


Danke für die Info, war einfach zu Faul nachzusehen 
Das bezog sich auch eher auf eeemohs Posting. Weil es dann doch Blödsinn wäre sich extra ne DI Box zu kaufen. Auser halt man hat nicht vor das Programm legal zu erwerben 

Und ich denke Guitarrig liegt Preislich doch in etwa mit "richtigen Geräten" von Line6, Boss, Vox und Digitech mit USB Anschluss im selben Bereich.
Weswegen halt immer die Überlegung ist ob sich die Software dann noch wirklich lohnt.
Die Funktion das Aufgenommene Signal nochmal durchs Gerät zu Jagen bieten viele Geräte mitlerweile ja auch. Bei Line6 allerdings nur als kostenpflichtige Zusatzsoftware welche als VST Plugin nutzbar ist, frag mich jetzt aber keine was die kostet.


----------



## C4D-ler (5. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch noch ein Problem mit Guitar Rig. Und zwar:

Ich schließe meine Gitarre an den Verstärker und von da an LineIn des PCs (oder Mic, aber das Problem besteht trotzdem...). Habe die aktuellsten ASIO4ALL-Treiber mit einer C-Media-Wave-Device (CMI8738/C3DX PCI)...
Bei funktioniert GuitarRig (v.2) an sich auch. Nur habe ich ein staendiges Rauschen mit dabei (Beispiel 1:http://michaeltrosin.i-networx.de/Rauschen.mp3)
Bei den Effekten mit Distortion sind sie ordentlich stark. Bei den anderen nicht ganz so schlimm, aber halt anwesend.
Das zweite ist ein Ton, der ab und zu mal kommt (wenn ich GR zu lange an habe?)
Beispiel 2: http://michaeltrosin.i-networx.de/nervton.mp3
In der Aufnahme klingt er nicht ganz so schlimm, aber durch die Lautsprecher ist das schon ganz ordentlich laut...

Koennt ihr mir bitte helfen?

lg
 Michael

P.S.: Sorry, wegen der Umlaute. Das Tastaturlayout hat sich gerade auf Englisch umgestellt...


----------



## The_Maegges (5. September 2007)

Das Problem was du hast liegt daran, dass du ne Onboardkarte verwendest.
Der Line-In dieser Karte liegt nur weniger Zentimeter unterm Netzteil und drumrum sind sicher noch ein paar Kondensatoren sowie der Prozessorlüfter.

Das alles erzeugt elektromagnetische Störfelder, die sich dann im Line-In in Form des Rauschens wieder zu Wort melden.
Was der komische Ton ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen, kann aber mit den Störungen zusammenhängen, da die ja prinzipiell auch miteffektiert werden.
Es kann sein, dass sich die Störgeräusche durch die Effektierung aufschaukeln.

Wirklich helfen wird da nur ne gescheite Soundkarte (oder ein anderes Audiointerface, z.B. über USB) mit ASIO-Modus, idealerweise sollte die Wandlung vom analogen Signal ins Digitale ausserhalb des Rechners geschehen (Break-Out-Box), dann hast du auch mit den Störungen deine Ruhe.

Onboard Audio kannst du zum Zocken und Musikhören verwenden, aber für den "anspruchsvolleren" Gebrauch kannste die Teile leider wegwerfen.


----------



## C4D-ler (6. September 2007)

Okay, dann werde ich wohl mal nach einer neuen Ausschau halten...

Vielen Dank für eure Infos!

liebe Grüße
 Michael


----------



## Hame_Thomas (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit Guitar Rig.
Ich habe ständig einen "Tremolo Effekt" obwohl ich keine Effekte aktiviert habe.

Als Soundkarte verwende ich das Tascam US122L USB Audio Interface.

Was kann ich machen?  Ich danke euch!


----------

